# DVD /CD-RW combo

## MOS-FET

hello,

i'm planning to buy the DVD / CD-RW combo drive samsung sm-352b. is anybody out there with this or any other DVD/CD-RW combo? is this working in gentoo linux? i currently have a pure IDE CD-RW burner and it works perfectly with SCSI emulation in the kernel. with such a DVD/CD-RW combo, would i be able to burn CDs at full speed _and_ watch DVDs in xine or any other player? could i also rip DVDs?

thanks for your help

tom

----------

## pilla

I have a combo from matsushita (thinkpad t23 laptop from IBM)

You'll be able to both play DVDs and burn CDs, but not burn DVDs.

----------

## ScubaStreb

I have a combo drive in my Acer Travelmate 800 and was able to set everything up with no problems yesterday.  BTW, I installed K3b to burn cd's and that program is sweet!  I've heard a lot about it, but it exceeded my expectations.  Wow, what a great program!

Cheers!

----------

## MOS-FET

ok my last question ... how do i configure it? as said my current cd-rw is running as scsi, i guess when i just attach the new dvd/rw combo i can burn CDs, but how can i access DVD? is it on /dev/dvd?

----------

## pilla

You just have to change/uncomment some lines in /etc/devfsd.conf (assuming you are using devfsd as a good gentooer should do IMO) and create the /dev/dvd device if you want:

```

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps

#       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${mntpnt}/cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink ${devpath} dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

```

Should be enough.

----------

## smiler.se

 *ScubaStreb wrote:*   

> I have a combo drive in my Acer Travelmate 800 and was able to set everything up with no problems yesterday.  BTW, I installed K3b to burn cd's and that program is sweet!  I've heard a lot about it, but it exceeded my expectations.  Wow, what a great program!
> 
> Cheers!

 

So you got that acer huh? You like it I hope  :Smile: 

----------

## Decibels

Just got a LITE-ON COMBO LTC-48161H (48x24x48 CD-RW 16x DVD-ROM) drive and so far working great.  Funny thing, it came with PowerDVD and couldn't watch a dvd in windows. Error about TV out, and card doesn't even have TV out. Well, after set the dvd up in /etc/devfsd.conf watched the same dvd in Gentoo with Ogle.

Haven't really used the burner yet, just blanked a CD-RW and so much faster than my old HP Writer. Just burnt one large file to it and worked great.

The only thing had to do to get it working was uncomment the lines mentioned above in /etc/devfsd.conf and since was a combo, changed the cdrom device number to 0 instead of the 1 it had. Note: already had a HP Writer installed previously and replaced with this drive. So far I would recommend this drive. Aaahh, the speed, so nice.

Note: Usually use gcombust. Got an error about speed or something at first. Found out was cause had set to 4 from my old HP. Cranked it up to 24 and took right off.

----------

## ballero

Hi,

i have the combo sm-352b right now on my machine and works fine (i use simplecdrx).

I'd suggest making sure you use the last bios available (t808-t809) link

----------

## yogesh4u

I just got the Shuttle sn85g4v2 with AMD 3200+. I also got Sony CDRW/DVD combo drive.  I need some help configuring the CDRW & DVD. 

I could detect my drive but can only mount as read only. also have problem with playing dvd.

----------

